# Maple Cake Platter w/Dome



## TXMoon (Jun 1, 2020)

11 1/4" Maple cake platter made from some maple I recently bought from @Woodworking Vet . And before you say it, I know, the bottom has all the figure and should have been the top. But once I had the base turned and the tenon cut it was too late to swap it around. I still am very pleased with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 14 | Way Cool 2


----------



## trc65 (Jun 1, 2020)

Plenty of great figure on both sides!

The top looks like it's knobby to make sure the cake won't slide off! If it looks this good in pictures, must be spectacular in person. Great job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice work Kevin, top has plenty enough figure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg (Jun 1, 2020)

Wow that's stunning. Too bad you didn't catch the bottom in time, but now just turn it over and use it for upside down cakes.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Jun 1, 2020)

That is very nice, no matter which way you turn it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2020)

No regrets on that one, it's a great looking piece from any side.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 2, 2020)

That is awesome on both sides. Great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 2, 2020)

How thick is the thinnest portion, Kevin? It's a beautiful piece of wood. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> How thick is the thinnest portion, Kevin? It's a beautiful piece of wood. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


I'll have to look when I get home but I think I see where you're going with this. I don't have a vacuum chuck but I think you think I could use the MDF Board and Tail Stock Steady to re-turn the piece the other way....


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 2, 2020)

That turning really takes the cake! Stunning! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 2, 2020)

Very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Jun 2, 2020)

Why did I sell that piece of wood 

Its freaking gorgeous!! You did a great job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 2, 2020)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Why did I sell that piece of wood
> 
> Its freaking gorgeous!! You did a great job.


Yes it is! I don't know either but I am glad you did and I was able to snag it.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 2, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I'll have to look when I get home but I think I see where you're going with this. I don't have a vacuum chuck but *I think you think I could use the MDF Board and Tail Stock Steady to re-turn the piece the other way*....



Boy, Kevin. You good, man. You can read minds 1000 miles away. If the rim is over 5/8 thick, yep, the TSS and rim chucks are the tools to use. If you think you want to make the change, with my ex-spurt guidance?, we can do this, man. . 

I don't see what the fascination is that a vacuum chuck has on people. It's not even as close to being as safe as the TSS is. it cost as much, then you need to add extras to make it work, and then there is a possible failure lurking without operator error. I'm off my my horse now. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Boy, Kevin. You good, man. You can read minds 1000 miles away. If the rim is over 5/8 thick, yep, the TSS and rim chucks are the tools to use. If you think you want to make the change, with my ex-spurt guidance?, we can do this, man. .
> 
> I don't see what the fascination is that a vacuum chuck has on people. It's not even as close to being as safe as the TSS is. it cost as much, then you need to add extras to make it work, and then there is a possible failure lurking without operator error. I'm off my my horse now. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)


What's the fascination? Ummm it's a toy for the shop. And it kind of makes sense, you have a flat piece. A vacuum will hold it without needing to bore a hole, or leave marks. But I digress. I am thinking of just keeping it. I am now worried that if I try to turn that bottom flat I'll turn out all that grain pattern. There's no way to tell what will happen so.... it'll be a bit before, if, I try something.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 2, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> What's the fascination? Ummm it's a toy for the shop. And it kind of makes sense, you have a flat piece. A vacuum will hold it without needing to bore a hole, or leave marks. But I digress. I am thinking of just keeping it. I am now worried that if I try to turn that bottom flat I'll turn out all that grain pattern. There's no way to tell what will happen so.... it'll be a bit before, if, I try something.



Well, we could tackle it in Waco............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Well, we could tackle it in Waco............. Jerry (in Tucson)


That would make a great demonstration


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 2, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> That would make a great demonstration


It would be instruction cuz I'd have you do it if the rules don't discourage it. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 2, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> It would be instruction cuz I'd have you do it if the rules don't discourage it. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 2, 2020)

Looks great Kevin, and you don't need to do anything to the bottom, where did you get the glass part? I have someone in mind that it would make a good gift for....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TXMoon (Jun 2, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Looks great Kevin, and you don't need to do anything to the bottom, where did you get the glass part? I have someone in mind that it would make a good gift for....


I have some saved in an Amazon wishlist, I bought this one, and one a little smaller at an antique (junk really) store and bought one from @David Hill . It's actually pretty hard to find just the dome. Maybe someone else has a resource for them.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Useful 1


----------

